# first videos



## dirtnap (Mar 3, 2010)

http://youtube.com/69bob08 here is some videos we put on let us know what you think hope this one works??


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

not working bud... be sure you're copying in the link to the video.... best way is to go to the video and click on the SHARE button, you'll see the link there. just copy it and then come back to this thread and go to your first post and click on EDIT POST. Take out that first link you have, then click on the INSERT VIDEO icon (next to the one that looks like a cartoon bubble, and paste in the link to your video.... then click on SAVE CHANGES.

should work fine then...


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

or if you're trying to get folks just to go to your channel.... just type the following:


```
http://www.youtube.com/Put-Your-Account-Name-Here
```
for example, mine would look like:


```
http://www.youtube.com/awsoutdoors
```


----------



## dirtnap (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks for yor help that made it easy


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, fun to watch, thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice footage thanks for posting.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok I am ready to get going now!! Great video!


----------



## dirtnap (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the feed back hope to get some more up this weekend so keep checking!!!!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice looking videos thanks for the show


----------

